# Raw potash?



## mcoquet (Sep 21, 2011)

I have access to raw potash from a mine I used to work at is this the same thing as KCl and can I use it in the substrate of my new tank or would the raw form contain too many harmful impurities? thanks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hard to say but why take the risk when potassium can be bought so cheaply? One bag of K will last years.


----------

